# UFO/Alien/First Contact/Anicent Alien books (fiction)



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone know any good fictional novels in these genres?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

HomerinNC said:


> anyone know any good fictional novels in these genres?


As opposed to non-fiction?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I can think of many.

Arthur Clark's Rendevous with Rama books.

His 2001 (and continuing) series

Calculating God by Robert J. Sawyer...different, current, relevant

Contact by Carl Sagan

Footfall by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle

Whitley Strieber has a few on the subject.

Jeez, that's just a short list. I'd have to get up and go look at my bookshelves for more.   I'm sure others here will have lots more.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

People gave several good example on my alien thread a few days ago, too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Theese books by Michael Hicks are very, very good:
Book 1 - IN HER NAME: EMPIRE
Book 2 - IN HER NAME: CONFEDERATION
Book 3 - IN HER NAME: FINAL BATTLE

...or IN HER NAME (Omnibus edition), which contains the complete text of the three books, above...

Book 4 - IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT
Book 5 - IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD
Book 6 - IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

The Worldwar series by Harry Turtledove is good, if you like alternate history along with your aliens. It's about an alien invasion during the middle of World War II.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nick Steckel said:


> The Worldwar series by Harry Turtledove is good, if you like alternate history along with your aliens. It's about an alien invasion during the middle of World War II.


I put off reading this for years because I thought it would be silly - and then I LOVED the series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anasazi, by Dean Ing

And

"And Having Writ... " by Donald Bensen

Both receive a Claw of Approval from me, especially the Ing book. Both out of print, but cheap used paperbacks available from Amazon.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Arthur Clark's Rendevous with Rama books.


The Rama series is absolutely fantastic! It emphasizes exploring and coping with the unknown instead of hard action or battles.
I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Nick Steckel said:


> The Worldwar series by Harry Turtledove is good, if you like alternate history along with your aliens. It's about an alien invasion during the middle of World War II.


This sounds intriguing... I'll have to check it out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KateEllison said:


> This sounds intriguing... I'll have to check it out.


I also recommend the first half-dozen or so books of the series, though I felt it eventually dragged on too long after that.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also recommend the first half-dozen or so books of the series, though I felt it eventually dragged on too long after that.


My goodness...how many are there in the series?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> My goodness...how many are there in the series?


8 I believe. 4 in the original WWII series, a trilogy set in the Sixties and then a final one one the alien homeworld.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I petered out somewhere in the sixties, never did read at least the last two books. I am not sure where I stopped, which shows how much my enthusiasm had dropped. But I sincerely think the ones set in World War Two were great! 

This is a weakness for Turtledove, he was has a series where the South won the Civil War that I believe is longer than this. Not sure, because I never finished it either!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

PUSHING ICE by Alastair Reynolds


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Harry Turtledove did some good books along these lines.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Carl Sagan's Contact - awesome book and awesome film! Also The Legacy of Heorot by Larry Niven - one of the cleverest "first-contact" books I've read.

In fact, having found a kindle version of Legacy of Heorot, I've just bought it as it's twenty years or more since I read a friend's copy. Best thing about kindles - I van buy it now and read it straight away!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Martian Chronicles and War of the Worlds...?  Those were probably the books you cut your teeth on, but sometimes you just have to make sure...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> This is a weakness for Turtledove, he was has a series where the South won the Civil War that I believe is longer than this. Not sure, because I never finished it either!


The Southern Victory series - the original book, followed by a WWI trilogy, a Trilogy set in the 20's and 30's and then a tetralogy covering WWII ..... (yeah, I'm not a fan at all )


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Larry Niven is great at writing these. I second those already mentioned.

And try _Dragon's Egg_, by Robert Forward, about future humans finding intelligent life on a neutron star (nuclear biology!).


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

There are some great books listed in this thread! I'm currently reading the Hicks books.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought the first three books in the In Her Name series (then found saw them on a free day several weeks after I'd finished reading them... but I was happy to pay, they were brilliant) and I think they are great on so many levels so recommend them very highly.

I've read plenty of the others mentioned here - great, great, great and more great.


----------



## J.I.Greco (Apr 10, 2011)

Larry Niven's World of Ptavvs, if you can track it down. Niven's whole Known Universe sequence (I think that's what he calls it) has ancient aliens galore.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

How about David Weber's trilogy, _Empire from Ashes_? A bargain from Baen at $5 for the three. You get aliens plus Dahak.

Jim


----------

